# hey, remember me?!?



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

*
hey live,
i have been off of the boards for a bit. life has picked up in all areas but cigar smoking. i have a new girlfriend who is treating me quite well. she is swell! went on some brief vacations here and there. i put up some photos from our stint in wisconson. we all had an awesome time. i am one day from making it to the end of the school year. this one has been a tough one in all ways imaginable. but i made it through with flying colors. to mark the occasion my pops got me some cigars. for not being a cigar aficianado, the man had quite a selection. i have three months coming up that are much needed. so many plans for this summer that i don't know where to start. how is everybody? long time no talk!

matt/vicegrips.ceo.*


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Glad to see ya back ,life is good!!!


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

paint said:


> Glad to see ya back ,life is good!!!


*good to be back bro!*


----------



## Camacho Junior (May 29, 2008)

Hopefully your plans start and end with a nice cigar.


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Nice house, backyard, and cigars!


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

Camacho Junior said:


> Hopefully your plans start and end with a nice cigar.


*
yep, i have a couple reviews coming up for sure.
*


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Welcome back! Nice smokes! Looks like good times!


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

DOZER said:


> Welcome back! Nice smokes! Looks like good times!


*yeah dozer, it was one of those weekends that we could have added another couple of days without thinking twice.*


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

Its good to see you back brother I'm glad things are going well with the new girlfriend


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

jitzy said:


> Its good to see you back brother I'm glad things are going well with the new girlfriend


*me too jitzy, she has reinstated belief in the opposite sex. haha. what is up with you brother?*


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

*anybody tried the tat hunters? saw those a month ago and am wondering about them?*


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Welcome Back!!!


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

sofaman said:


> Welcome Back!!!


*thanks sofa, what is new?*


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

vicegrips.ceo. said:


> *anybody tried the tat hunters? saw those a month ago and am wondering about them?*


Hell yes they are my fovorite Brown Label Tats for sure:dribble:


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

WB...nice smokes!!!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Who are you again? Just kidding. Glad you are back.


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

Welcome back Matt. You didn't miss much. Jitzy keeps buying top notch cigars that make the rest of us jealous  Other than that, not much at all.


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

boomerd35 said:


> Welcome back Matt. You didn't miss much. Jitzy keeps buying top notch cigars that make the rest of us jealous  Other than that, not much at all.


*i have seen at least one of his purchases. they are way over the top. i think he has been raiding the confiscated goods at work. haha*


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

sofaman said:


> Hell yes they are my fovorite Brown Label Tats for sure:dribble:


*
that is what i figured. they are the best line right now imo.*


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

alright, alright. Who the hell let this guy in?????

Welcome back Matt, was just wondering where you have gone too....


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

Welcome back Matt!!

KOCFAM


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

Cypress said:


> Who are you again? Just kidding. Glad you are back.


*haha thanks...*


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

deuce said:


> alright, alright. Who the hell let this guy in?????
> 
> Welcome back Matt, was just wondering where you have gone too....


*
i wasn't too far off, just to damn busy, but having some fun!*


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

canney said:


> Welcome back Matt!!
> 
> KOCFAM


*
what is up canney?*


----------



## mikejh-cl (Jun 19, 2007)

no, i dont


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

hey matty

We missed you!!!


Welcome back...


----------



## WarHorse (Apr 11, 2007)

Welcome back. Congrats on the school year and a big "hell yeah" to your Pops...he did REAL good for a cigar rookie. Later.


----------



## PMM88Jr (Apr 22, 2008)

You don't know me, but I've seen you in the threads. I just had to say that not being an aficionado, your old man did an outstanding job selecting the sticks. Ashton, Xs, AFs and 1926s!!!! Outstanding! Looks like a good time was had by all in some decent weather (just hope the clouds didn't encroach). Hot as hell down here.


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

Glad to see you back bro! I survived my first year teaching! Not sure how though haha.


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Hey Matt-

How the hell are you--
Those are killer smokes the old man got you


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Welcome back Matt, it's real good to see your shining face around - ha! 
Congrats on surviving your first year teaching, that's quite an accomplishment in this day and age - well done sir! 

CD


----------



## nativetexan_1 (Jan 1, 2008)

Wild guys, in the wild, smoking a stogie. Good job.


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

Ceedee said:


> Welcome back Matt, it's real good to see your shining face around - ha!
> Congrats on surviving your first year teaching, that's quite an accomplishment in this day and age - well done sir!
> 
> CD


*

this was year 6 but it felt like number 1. haha. thanks bro!*


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

triplezero24 said:


> Glad to see you back bro! I survived my first year teaching! Not sure how though haha.


*
that is something to celebrate sir! way to go! they get easier, but let me tell you, year six is a bitch!*


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

Ceedee said:


> Welcome back Matt, it's real good to see your shining face around - ha!
> Congrats on surviving your first year teaching, that's quite an accomplishment in this day and age - well done sir!
> 
> CD


*
shining face...more like sunburnt in that one...haha*


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Damn fine selection of smokes... and welcome back to madness at its finest!


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

vicegrips.ceo. said:


> *
> 
> this was year 6 but it felt like number 1. haha. thanks bro!*


:brick: Doh!! Dunno what I was thinkin'... I take back my congratulations (he, he). 

CD


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

Ceedee said:


> :brick: Doh!! Dunno what I was thinkin'... I take back my congratulations (he, he).
> 
> CD


*no sweat!*


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

*Good to hear from ya brother man!! Glad things are going well for ya*


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

How could we forget the guy that writes everything in bold! LOL. Well dHUTCH went off to war, took some MFers out but also got hurt! Check the two sticky threads "I think you should know" and "..." I think one is under Cigar Talk and one under General. He is back in the states, we saw him here in Houston this past weekend, pics in event section. Other than that pretty much the same oh CL. Oh Stogie has been. Kicking but and has a lot of new videos you need to check out. Welcome back!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Welcome back Matt - knew 'something' was missing from this place!:biggrin: Glad to hear all is well and that school is out.

And your 'pops' did alright w/his picks - some great sticks!


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

I thought you left us for good. I figured your new girl made you quit smoking cigars..lol

do u know how to kkep your girlfriend happy? kiss her where it stinks, new jersey.


new with me?
got wife pregnant and had a miscarriage. I HERF'd with doc stogie fresh........other than that, same ol shhhhhhtuff


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Welcome back, Matt!!


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

Itsme-Speedy-G said:


> I thought you left us for good. I figured your new girl made you quit smoking cigars..lol
> 
> do u know how to kkep your girlfriend happy? kiss her where it stinks, new jersey.
> 
> ...


*
jersey eh?...haha, keep herfin and trying. it'll happen when you least expect it. until then try a guapo cab!*


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

mhlatke said:


> Welcome back Matt - knew 'something' was missing from this place!:biggrin: Glad to hear all is well and that school is out.
> 
> And your 'pops' did alright w/his picks - some great sticks!


*hey thanks, whats up?*


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

amateurke said:


> Welcome back, Matt!!


*thanks bro!*


----------



## texasmatt (Feb 25, 2008)

Welcome back! Sounds like everything is going great right now and I'm glad you're enjoying it. A new girlfriend just always seems to make everything wonderful. However, I'm sorry to tell you but those cigars your dad picked out are all dog rockets. I know, I know, it's the thought that counts but you should just send them on over to me instead of hurting his feelings!


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

texasmatt said:


> Welcome back! Sounds like everything is going great right now and I'm glad you're enjoying it. A new girlfriend just always seems to make everything wonderful. However, I'm sorry to tell you but those cigars your dad picked out are all dog rockets. I know, I know, it's the thought that counts but you should just send them on over to me instead of hurting his feelings!


*
ok what is you address?*


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Welcome back, Matt. Damn fine bunch of sticks your pop got. 

Enjoy the summer - you surely deserve it!


----------

